# This Is Why I Have Faith In Humanity



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The future is in good hands indeed. These are middle school kids. It's the most exciting song I've heard in years (probably since Jeremy by Pearl Jam). I found this about a week ago and I listen to it several times every day. I just can't get enough.






Oh yeah -- if you have some good earphones definitely use them. If you have good speakers hooked up, then pump up the volume. Enjoy my slingahs!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

My that little kid plays some mean sticks 

Yeah, I enjoyed this video... my 8 year old daughter watched this, and hopefully this inspires her in the future.. would be cool to have my daughters to be rockn Tool...

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah Duckman! That would be cool. By the time she's ready, I don't think Tool will be cool (rhyme is so easy).


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

WOW !!!! Those kids rock !! :headbang:

I'm listening to it again while i type .....love it !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

The future appears to be bright for those youngsters! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Faith restored...thanks, dayhiker, great find!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It is interesting to compare it to the original. . .


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Yeah Duckman! That would be cool. By the time she's ready, I don't think Tool will be cool (rhyme is so easy).


Tool will always be cool!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome song in fact the whole album is great. Long live the Stinkfist !

Quite a deep and thought provoking song when you look into its meaning.

It needs the official video though for full effect.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I want to hear their take on "The Nurse Who Loved Me"...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicely done!

Check out this dude's drum covers. He's a ****ing machine man. Some of the other Tool songs he covers are more fun to watch....but i figured I would try to stay at least a little on topic.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

tool ! ive always loved them. when they first came out, all my friends thought i was not right in the head for liking them. i like listening to thier music staring up at the stars, drunk, and just zone out .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nah, you want drum covers ?

Meytal Cohen


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That drum part looks really really complicated. I don't know how they do it?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm late to the party, as usual...

I just watched this and JESUS CHRIST!!

It's an amazing song to begin with and those kids crushed it.

Outstanding!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Nah, you want drum covers ?
> 
> Meytal Cohen


I want to have her baby...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Yeah Duckman! That would be cool. By the time she's ready, I don't think Tool will be cool (rhyme is so easy).


-_- never! Tool will always be cool!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

M.J said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, you want drum covers ?
> ...


and she also does an OUTSTANDING cover of Ticks and Leeches. Maynard is my hero.


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Sounded good to me. I heard allot worse music videos that had better Hair and Makeup, set design, lighting, Wardrobe ect. I worked as a grip on almost ever kind of entertainment venue like broadway, television, movies, concerts, soap operas, sporting events, fashion shows, ect. I think person who did the sound mixing did a good job.


----------

